# Vac master pro 380



## cjordan (Jul 21, 2017)

Alright folks I would like to get your input on this machine please if at all possible. 
For the last several years I have always used a food saver brand sealer, and they work ok... but nothing to write home about. At times we would run two of them just to keep up. Seal a few bags them have to wait a while gets old when you've got 100+ lbs to do at a time. 

I have done a little research on the 380, and like the fact that it will seal two bags at a time. 

I was just wondering for those of you who own one how do you like it? 

Is it fairly simple to seal two bags at a time?

Does the fan make it run longer with out having to wait for cool down, and about how many bags can you do before you have to let it cool down?

We normally cut and seal one end of all the bags, then fill the bags, then vacuum seal them, so once we start it's pretty much back to back sealing. 

I greatly appreciate any advice or info you can give me on this, but also if you have a better suggestion I'm all ears. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2017)

I have one & it's quite a machine.

It's easy to seal 2 bags at once & you can do non-stop sealing without it overheating.

I have never had to wait to let it cool down.

Al


----------



## cjordan (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you sir. I think I'm going to order one in the next few days. I've been doing a little looking around and I haven't really ran across any negative reviews


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 22, 2017)

I think any Vacmaster product is a good buy. I bought the V320 back in April and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 23, 2017)

This thread reminds me I have a VacMaster Duo 550 sitting in my garage that went belly up last time I used it. It's a chamber vac and a regular suction sealer. Looking back I don't think it ever really worked right. I used it primarily for the chamber vac part but wanted the regular suction vac for doing large items that wouldn't fit in the chamber vac like long salmon fillets etc.

I had a difficult time from the start to get the unit to take all the air out of the bag and make a nice tight package of pulled pork. Always thought it was my technique or wasn't doing something right. Then I would get 10 good tight bags in a row and then the next one would leave some air in the bag.

Finally I started to get error codes and I would have to unplug the machine and plug it back in to get it to do anything. Now I'm thinking it wasn't working right from the start. I need to send it back for repairs I guess as I'm sure it's out of warranty as I bought it 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## cjordan (Jul 23, 2017)

Dang man I hate to hear that


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2017)

Zero issues with my vac master 380. It sucks just like it's supposed to!


----------

